# Tamzin Malleson - Photoshoot



## redbeard (9 März 2020)

Bin auf der Suche nach HQ-Bildern von diesem Fotoshooting von Tamzin Malleson, hierzulande am bekanntesten als Pathologin Kate Wilding bei Inspector Barnaby (Season 14/5 bis 17/4, 2011 bis 2015). 





 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------

